# Zone Lines Suspended Under House / Anti-Siphon



## Dupe (Jun 4, 2021)

Small yard, South Louisiana, new to irrigation.

Looking at using anti-siphon valves instead of back flow preventer. All 4 zones buried in ground awaiting final connection. Going to be clamping the water main and outgoing zone lines/manifold to bottom of joist - raised house (instead of burying the manifold and valves in a box). Will winterize but not much concern about freezing here.

If I'm understanding correctly as long as the anti-siphon valves are 12" about the highest Sprinkler head than I'm fine? The 'zone' mains, before going below ground, would be about 18" or so above grade >> I don't need to elevated the valves an additional +12" from the lines suspended from bottom of floor joist?


----------

